
Coronavirus State Actions Dataset - tbantle22
https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-13-corona-virus-state-actions-using-pull-requests/
======
tbantle22
I'm a software engineer at Liquidata
([https://www.liquidata.co](https://www.liquidata.co)), the creators of Dolt
and DoltHub. I recently published this blog that describes a coronavirus state
actions dataset we made based on NGA's State Action Tracking Chart and how we
used pull requests on DoltHub to improve this data.

Blog: [https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-13-corona-virus-
state-a...](https://www.dolthub.com/blog/2020-04-13-corona-virus-state-
actions-using-pull-requests/)

View or clone the dataset:
[https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/corona-
virus-...](https://www.dolthub.com/repositories/Liquidata/corona-virus-state-
action)

NGA State Action Tracking Chart:
[https://www.nga.org/coronavirus/#states](https://www.nga.org/coronavirus/#states)

